# Application of Liquid RV Roof



## isabelrichard (Jan 17, 2018)

Customer did not need the proflex primer as this is an existing EPDM rubber roof. You are getting a 6 gallon pail with a pre-measured bottle of catalyst. That way you are able to mix the entire contents without needing to transfer it to a larger container

*Watch this: *


----------

